# I Got Your Back



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*I am a small and precious child, *

*my dad's been sent to fight... *

*The only place I'll see his face, *

*is in my dreams at night. *

*He will be gone too many days *

*For my young mind to keep track. *

*I may be sad, but I am proud. *

*My daddy's got your back. *



*I am a caring mother. *

*My son has gone to war... *

*My mind is filled with worries *

*that I have never known before. *

*Everyday I try to keep *

*my thoughts from turning black. *

*I may be scared, but I am proud. *

*My son has got your back. *



*I am a strong and loving wife, *

*with a husband soon to go... *

*There are times I'm terrified *

*in a way most never know. *

*I bite my lip, and force a smile *

*as I watch my husband pack... *

*My heart may break, but I am proud. *

*My husbands got your back. *



*I am a soldier... *

*Serving proudly, standing tall. *

*I fight for freedom, yours and mine, *

*by answering this call. *

*I do my job while knowing *

*the thanks will sometimes lack. *

*Say a prayer that I'll come home. *

*It's me who's got your back.*



Courtesy of the Jim-Bob Archives, KILT


----------

